# All Star 1509 differences



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

history on the difference between these two AS blanks???

This is comming off the label on the blanks...
All Star Outdoor Products GSW1509-2 "classic graphite"
All Star Outdoor Products BGSW1509-2 "elite graphite"

I can tell the graphite is different, the BGSW uses a higher modulus? I know that breakaway made/used them, Rainshadow was involved making a 1509, how does it compare.... and are both the "1pc/2pc"?

Both are/where uncut, my GSW was 13'4" total before assembled, and the BGSW is about the same at 13'3"
My personal 1509 is the GSW, it is not as heavy (weight) and is more moderate/ bendy.... I trimmed 4" off the butt of my GSW.


Thanks


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

no one has any info here?


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

that was before my time, but im pretty sure Batson bought the 1509 mandrel from All Star when they went under.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

andrew k said:


> that was before my time, but im pretty sure Batson bought the 1509 mandrel from All Star when they went under.



ALL Star did not go under but they did discontinue the heaver blanks as they are a limited market

The same fella who was in charge of All Star Surf rods went to Baston after All Star decided to concentrate on money making blanks for the bass fishing fraternity, This fella his name is on the tip of my tongue was also in charge of Fenwicks Big Surf Stick production at Lamiglas, he certainly contributed greatly to East Coast and especially NC surf fishing development

Not sure of the suffix numbers but 1509's came in three generations with the last 1509's being the heaviest and it is a great stick for throwing ten and bait and would make a great king fishing anchor rod as it can take a licking and keep on ticking, I have one and it is pretty stiff and well suited to big winds and heavy baits, I got it brand new at a discount from Ryan White cause everyone wanted something more limber

The second generation 1509 is a better casting rod with eight and bait I have one that is only slightly stiffer than my 1508 tips with six inches off the tips

I have a few 1509's and 1508's and 1507's and my feeling is that each individual blank is slightly different from the rest, so if you get one that casts good for your style hang on to it, because an identical number 1509 may not have the same action

I know a few fellas that were given 1509 prototypes when they first came out for testing and they varied as to the length of the butts and the limberness

I would pay less attention to the numbers and letters on the blank and more on the actual action of the rod and if it suits your needs


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

maybe one of these guys.... Bob Brown or Brett Crawford....maybe not


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks garbo.... the two actual blanks that i have (built one for myself and have one for a buddy) are sure different. I figured since they had different names and words on the labels, they where different. 

I took some measurements.... the two seem to be off the same mandrel, but the materials are different, which explains the various actions and weight.

I think the Baston 1509's that are available now would be a good blend of old and new school


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Garbo, I think the name you are looking for is Don Mook.

John


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

jlentz said:


> Garbo, I think the name you are looking for is Don Mook.
> 
> John


That is correct

Thank you


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Which one is the Rainshadow SU 1509 closest to


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Rod Father Bait and Tackle in hampton has a bunch of the Rainshadow 1509's, built and blanks in stock.


----------

